# keychain 808



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

So this little dude is rather cool. Its a video camera that is the size of a key fob. Its got enough battery to record about 44 minutes worth of video. It uses a micro sd tf card. Plugs right into your computer with a mini usb. Google it and watch the reviews. I will order mine this weekend. 


Did i forget to say its only 8$. But you will want to buy one that comes with the micro sd tf card like 23$. (tf and reg sd cards are different). 

Check them out on ebay. Look them up on google. 


Also the md80


----------

